# Android Auto?



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

home button, setting, scroll down.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I had the same issue with mine and after checking settings in the radio and checking settings on the phone and every thing looked fine it ended up being a Bluetooth setting to override the USB in my phone (Verizon note5) mine wouldn't drop the Bluetooth connection i went a few weeks manually disconnecting the Bluetooth until i finally took the time to call Verizon to walk me through it they were very helpful.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

An auto connect bluetooth setting overriding the USB connect? That is certainly a weird one. hahaha


----------



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

Going to try to disconnect the blue tooth of the car and see if that fixes it today and Ill report back later.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Sounds good. Keep us posted.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll just add my 2 cents but I am using a Google Pixel so I'm getting everything as it was intended to work. I've had no issues and it pairs via Bluetooth faster than I can plug it in. But that's not always my top priority getting in the car


----------



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

hmm ok well I've tried disconnecting it from Bluetooth and it still will not open android auto. I even turned auto open off to see if i can see the symbol change, but nothing. Even touching the project icon says that there is nothing connected... other times it will ask me whether or not I want to activate it and it does nothing after I press activate. All of this I do with my phone unlocked with the android auto app open. Any more suggestions? Feel free to ask questions as well.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I had a problem with connecting my iPhone for a bit but it was just my phone not connecting. Try going to your app settings and seeing if it's allowed to run in the background.


----------



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey guys so after a week of making sure it is working I can officially say that it is working now. So what I did was uninstall the app on my phone (Even though I've done this before and it didn't work) and then reinstall it and go through the process in my car again. What I notice now that it is working is that Android Auto does not stay open after you leave your vehicle and I didn't know that because before I got it working Android Auto was always open in the background on my phone even if I was no where near my car. Not exactly sure what caused that issue, but after a week of working no problem I am happy.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DerekBlah said:


> Hey guys so after a week of making sure it is working I can officially say that it is working now. So what I did was uninstall the app on my phone (Even though I've done this before and it didn't work) and then reinstall it and go through the process in my car again. What I notice now that it is working is that Android Auto does not stay open after you leave your vehicle and I didn't know that because before I got it working Android Auto was always open in the background on my phone even if I was no where near my car. Not exactly sure what caused that issue, but after a week of working no problem I am happy.


Hey DerekBlah, 

We regret to hear that you were experiencing these concerns with your Cruze. Our Infotainment Team would love the chance to look into this further for you. If you’re interested, they can be reached at (855) 478-7767. Please feel free to send us a private message if you have any questions. We’re always happy to help. 

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

